# zeezu and clan.



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

so tonight i checked up on zeezu.. see if she has got any fatter..
look what i found!!!









there is a little of 11!








im so happy!!!
also i took a photo of her this morning and she looked massive!!








mum and dad 









I'm going to keep this updated so you can see more photos


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm only seeing the picture of her from this morning, not sure if you posted anymore.
Congratulations on the babies!

EDIT: Ignore me! I'm having browser issues. I dunno what's different about this morning's photo, but for some reason Opera has decided it likes that one and not the others.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

one day in, looking good!


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

1 baby died so 10 left!
5 pied
1 self cinnamon ( i think)
and 4 arougti (can't spell today!)


----------

